# Dedicated Laundry Circuit



## jar546 (Jun 1, 2014)

Can the laundry light and fan be put on the laundry circuit?

210.11©(2) Laundry Branch Circuits. In addition to the number

of branch circuits required by other parts of this section, at

least one additional 20-ampere branch circuit shall be pro-

vided to supply the laundry receptacle outlet(s) required by

210.52(F).* This circuit shall have no other outlets.*


----------



## fatboy (Jun 1, 2014)

"supply the laundry receptacle outlet(s) required by

210.52(F).* This circuit shall have no other outlets."*

It specifically calls out receptacle outlets, fan and lights are outlets, but not receptacle, so I so no go.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 2, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> "supply the laundry receptacle outlet(s) required by210.52(F).* This circuit shall have no other outlets."*
> 
> It specifically calls out receptacle outlets, fan and lights are outlets, but not receptacle, so I so no go.


I agree.  Other receptacles outlets are allowed but not lighting or fan outlets-- 210.52(F) references receptacle outlets


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2014)

Pretty cut and dry huh?


----------



## north star (Jun 2, 2014)

*\ - / - \*

If the light and fan circuit remain in the Laundry ONLY, then yes,

they can be on the same circuit......I have never seen a fan in

a Laundry, and I am assuming that Jeff meant a Bathroom fan

connected on the same circuit, which would be a definite "no no" !

*\ - / - \*


----------



## jar546 (Jun 2, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> *\ - / - \*If the light and fan circuit remain in the Laundry ONLY, then yes,
> 
> they can be on the same circuit......I have never seen a fan in
> 
> ...


Not at all, I specifically meant fan and or light.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I have an exhaust fan in my laundry.........and it is not part of the _receptacle _outlet circuit...........


----------

